
Pwn910nd – abusing OpenWRT's printer server to become root - based2
https://neonsea.uk/blog/2018/04/15/pwn910nd.html
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/8jubqj/pwn910nd_abu...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/8jubqj/pwn910nd_abusing_openwrts_printer_server_to/)

